
Windows 10 update at Aussie border force borks access to its Cargo System - edwinjm
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/25/australian_border_force_internet_explorer_woes/
======
monkeydreams
This is what you get when your IT specifications are routed through lawyers
(who write the contract) via senior, non-technical public servants, and are
only approved if the year-on-year costs for the next two decades can be
reduced to near zero (meaning only break-fix maintenance and no functionality
improvements).

~~~
LilBytes
I see you know your Australian State/Federal public service well.

~~~
mickotron
This is Public Service Manifest.

~~~
LilBytes
Are you ready to receive my limp work ethic?

